# Vorteile von SATA2 gegenüber IDE



## voelzi (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte mal gehört, dass bei einem herkömmlichen Desktop-PC die Vorteile von SATA2 gegenüber IDE verschwindend gering ausfallen.

Was kauft man sich nun, wenn man eine neue Fetsplatte anschaffen möchte?

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Vorteile:
1. Kabelgewirr wird minimiert.
2. Ventilations-/Kühlsystem des Rechners wird weniger gestört.
3. Durch ESata auch die Möglichkeit, externe HDDs zu nutzen,
die nicht interfaced werden müssen ( wie USB oder Firewire)

Vorteile, die man nur unter besonderen Bedingungen bemerkt:
1. NCQ kann Daten schneller bereitstellen.
2. Hot-Plug Nutzung für Austausch zB bei Raid0,1+0 oder 5 oder Wechselfestplatten.

Die Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit bleibt "fasst" unberührt.
133MB/Sek pro Kanal bei P-ATA133 sind immer noch zeitgemäß.

Ich würde beim Kauf SATA nehmen
A - wenn der MB-Chipsatz es direkt unterstützt. (Nicht extra Chip für Sata)
B - wenn der Preis OK ist.
C - wenn eh demnächst ein Wechsel auf etwas Aktuelles bevorsteht.

mfg chmee


----------

